
M, a Unix shell utility to save cleaned-up man pages as text - vram22
https://jugad2.blogspot.com/2017/03/m-unix-shell-utility-to-save-cleaned-up.html
======
nerdponx
FWIW Pandoc already handles Groff formatted files.

